# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Ενισχυση σηματος τηλεκατευθυνσης

## micalis

Χαιρετω την παρεα.Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχω μια τηλεκατευθυνση(made in china),η οποια χρησιμοποιει ενα XR και στο κυκλωμα εκπομπης εχει C945.Ο πομπος εχει 9V μπαταρια.Η ερωτηση μου ειναι αν υπαρχει κανα κυκλωμα να ενυσχυσω το σημα.Τωρα πιανει γυρω στα 15-20 μετρα,εγω θελω καμια κατοστη και δεν με απασχολει η τροφοδοσια.Αυτα.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν την πετάς να βάλεις μια καινούρια?

----------


## micalis

Γεια σου Κωστα.Ο λογος που δεν την πεταω ειναι οτι την ξηλωσα απο ενα αμαξακι και την εβαλα σε ενα χορτοκοπτικο.Το θεμα ειναι να μην ακολουθω το μηχανημα αλλα να κααααθομαι στην παραβολα.

----------


## leosedf

Να πάρεις μια κανονική τηλεκατεύθυνση λέω, περίπου 50-60 ευρώ. Και σου μένει το τηλεκοντρόλ ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και αλλού.

----------


## micalis

> Να πάρεις μια κανονική τηλεκατεύθυνση λέω, περίπου 50-60 ευρώ. Και σου μένει το τηλεκοντρόλ ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και αλλού.



εδω δεν εχουμε για τσιγαρα

----------


## micalis

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω.Αν συνδεσω το ενδιαμεσο σταδιο (tr1,tr2) απο αυτο http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/ θα λειτουργηση,η θα παιδευτω τζαμπα.

----------


## leosedf

Τζάμπα θα ξοδέψεις εφ' όσον δεν γνωρίζεις σε τι συχνότητα εκπέμπει.

----------


## SV1JRT

> εδω δεν εχουμε για τσιγαρα



Συγνώμη αν ακουστεί σκληρό, αλλά αν δεν έχεις "ούτε για τσιγάρα" κόβεις τα χόρτα με το χέρι και κάνεις και γυμναστική....






> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω.Αν συνδεσω το ενδιαμεσο σταδιο (tr1,tr2) απο αυτο http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/ θα λειτουργηση,η θα παιδευτω τζαμπα.



 Η παντόφλα FM τζάμπα είναι ?? 
 Αυτήν δεν θα την πληρώσεις ??
 Αφού λοιπόν θα χώσεις χρήμα, ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν κάνεις αυτό που σου προτείνει ο Κωνσταντίνος ?

.

----------


## micalis

> Συγνώμη αν ακουστεί σκληρό, αλλά αν δεν έχεις "ούτε για τσιγάρα" κόβεις τα χόρτα με το χέρι και κάνεις και γ
> 
> 
>  Η παντόφλα FM τζάμπα είναι ?? 
>  Αυτήν δεν θα την πληρώσεις ??
>  Αφού λοιπόν θα χώσεις χρήμα, ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν κάνεις αυτό που σου προτείνει ο Κωνσταντίνος ?
> 
> .



Συγνωμη αν ειπα τιποτα κακο,αλλα ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ειναι απο ανακυκλωμενα ηλεκτρονικα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Συγνωμη αν ειπα τιποτα κακο,αλλα ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ειναι απο ανακυκλωμενα ηλεκτρονικα.



Προς Θεού, μη με παρεξηγείς. Δεν εννοώ ότι είναι κακό αυτό που ζητάς, απλά προϋποθέτει να κάνεις μια χρηματική επένδυση. Και εφόσον όπως είπες δεν διαθέτεις χρήματα, καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθείς με την επέκταση της εμβέλειας, γιατί  πιθανότατα θα επενδύσεις χρήματα σε λανθασμένες λύσεις (όπως ο ενισχυτής VHF που έδειξες), τα οποία χρήματα θα σου λείψουν από κάπου αλλού.

.

----------

